# Bleeding in week 5



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

Hi

I'm hoping anyone can offer me some help/advice/reassurance...

I started spotting brown blood yesterday morning (although there wasn't very much), my clinic told me to change my administration of Utrogesteron to take it all orally, which I have. The spotting reduced and stopped last night, however tonight I have just been to the loo and wiped myself and there is lots of pink/red blood......is this normal? Could this be the start of a miscarriage? I'm 5wks and 2 days pregnant...

Any advice would be great as I am so worried...

Thank you


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Follie, 

I had lots of brown bleeding weeks 4-13 with 2 red heavy bleeds weeks 4 and 10.  Bleeding is quite common - apparently more often than not it doesn't mean you're having a miscarriage but its very worrying, none the less.    I'd contact your clinic again, or your GP,

Marie xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a lot of bleeding from 5+3. It's quite common with twin ivf pgs, I've noticed...


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Follie - how are things? Has the bleeding settled? I have evrything crossed for you....

C x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Follie said:


> Both of our embryos have embedded so now we're getting over the shock of Twins!!


I'm not surprised 

Good news, eh?

x


----------

